

John Sculley On Steve Jobs, Apple and Microsoft - Archit
http://blog.archit.in/2011/03/john-sculley-on-steve-jobs-apple-and-microsoft/

======
denvertyrone
My god this is poorly written: "he beats to a different drummer." I didn't
know it was possible to mangle a cliche so thoroughly. Also, regurgitating
jobs' best quotes and attributing them to "legend" is not informative in the
least. Next time anybody thinks of voting a story like this up ask thyself
"what would jon Gruber do?"

~~~
Archit
Well just for your info, these texts were written by Sculley himself and
published on Bloomberg Businessweek as attributed in the post. I guess
everybody would agree that every word in it went through a good editorial. And
besides, he is using beautiful combinations of simple English words to
describe Jobs. I don't find any problem anywhere.

As for the "legend" quote, I ask you to kindly read the line again. It says
"What Steve Jobs said to make Pepsi executive John Sculley defect to Apple,
according to legend." and it is truly written as that is what Steve Jobs said
but but it has never been verified by either Steve, or Sculley himself.

So now who is being just a hater?

------
rbanffy
Loved the “If I asked someone who had only used a personal calculator what a
Macintosh should be like, they couldn’t have told me. There was no way to do
consumer research on it, so I had to go and create it, and then show it to
people, and say now what do you think?” quote.

Now I have something to go along with Henry Ford's one.

~~~
michaelcampbell
Create it? Didn't Xerox PARC "create it"?

~~~
Archit
PARC just created the user interface which later greatly influenced future
developments not only at Apple, but at Microsoft and Sun Microsystems too.

More here:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_graphical_user_i...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_graphical_user_interface#Xerox_PARC)

